# Bass-wagon



## edwardcyh

*This is the official thread dedicated
for all those with MAN CRUSH on #32 of the Dallas Mavericks:
BRANDON BASS*

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: 

<object id="W4734f18b49a2d741" width="404" height="318" quality="high" data="http://widgets.nba.com/o/45881d714d8ff0fd/4734f18b49a2d741" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.nba.com/o/45881d714d8ff0fd/4734f18b49a2d741" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

Courtesy of Ninjatune:
<object height="355" width="425">
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/53CiFwYUxoA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>​


----------



## edwardcyh




----------



## edwardcyh




----------



## edwardcyh

This is how you stop Bass, but you end up sending him to the charity stripe. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

It would be nice if he can play like that in real games, he should get a fair chance with the injuries and the lack of bulldozer types on the roster. I'm not as excited as you yet, but the bass-wagon is indeed gaining more believers.


----------



## edwardcyh

You have to be on one wagon or another. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> You have to be on one wagon or another. :biggrin:


Don't be so pushy. :biggrin: 

I really believe this is how the game should be played. Dirk's a wuss, there's no hope for him - but Mbenga, if you're watching - bend it like Beckham or you may have lost your spot in the rotation. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

I 
Love
Bass
Muahh**

no ****. =]


----------



## Yao Mania

Bass is so Badass. I can't believe he blocked Yao twice this pre-season.


----------



## KWStumpy

Count me in. I'm all for an Anti-Dirk gettin some play


----------



## Floods

IMO Dirk's not about to lose any minutes unless he hits a serious slide (or injury), and don't you guys have two pretty good centers with Dampier and Diop? I don't know if Bass will get the oppurtunities this year.


----------



## Jet

Saint Baller said:


> I
> Love
> Bass
> Muahh**
> 
> no ****. =]


Co-sign but I dont have to be ****.


----------



## edwardcyh

David_Ortiz said:


> IMO Dirk's not about to lose any minutes unless he hits a serious slide (or injury), and don't you guys have two pretty good centers with Dampier and Diop? I don't know if Bass will get the oppurtunities this year.


Bass is going to get plenty of play because Dampier probably won't be available until Mid November or possibly December. This leaves Dallas with one #5 (Diop) who's very prong to foul trouble.

Fazekas just might make the cut with the lack of center, but I think AJ will play more Dirk at #5 and Bass at #4.

In any case, Bass will most likely get his 20+ minutes night in and night out. If he keeps it up with those double-doubles (tonight he only got 7 boards  ), he may actually be an MIP. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods

What's wrong with Dampier? Stomachache? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

David_Ortiz said:


> What's wrong with Dampier? Stomachache? :biggrin:


He was pregnant...


----------



## Floods

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to edwardcyh again.


damn that was good...


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jump On The Bass Train

Woooooo
Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This thread makes me so happy. I've been a Bass pimp since he was a senior in high school. Glad to see him get some love.


----------



## edwardcyh

Have I mentioned that he got his first career double-double last night at GSW?


----------



## edwardcyh

After only 4 games, he's averaging 9.3 points, 6.3 boards, 0.8 dime and 1.8 blocks!

Also, he's 15-15 at the free throw line. That's 100% FT accuracy. Devin is 11-15, and stack is 13-14 in that category.


----------



## croco

Definitely one of the promising signs in the early going.


----------



## xray

If nothing else, he's shown other teams enough that they'll have to put a big man on him - that should open things up more.


----------



## Perfection

He was great in College and I was surprised that more people didn't take a chance on the guy. He could be a really good starter at PF for years to come.


----------



## Jet

edwardcyh said:


> After only 4 games, he's averaging 9.3 points, 6.3 boards, 0.8 dime and 1.8 blocks!
> 
> Also, he's 15-15 at the free throw line. *That's 100% FT accuracy.* Devin is 11-15, and stack is 13-14 in that category.


Are you sure about that? :tongue: Yeah, I agree though, Bass is developing nicely. Im excited to see him later in the year. Also, the FT percentage for the team is exceptional. They're almost shooting 90% as a team!


----------



## edwardcyh

Jet said:


> Are you sure about that? :tongue:


Very sure! In fact, he's now 18 for 18, still at 100%!


----------



## croco

Someone needs to teach him how to shoot free throws


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Someone needs to teach him how to shoot free throws


*HATER!*


----------



## Ruff Draft

With Diop being an absolute monster on the D end, and the coming of Bass...

Goodbye Dampier? If possible of course...


----------



## edwardcyh

Ruff Draft said:


> With Diop being an absolute monster on the D end, and the coming of Bass...
> 
> Goodbye Dampier? If possible of course...


Dallas still needs Damp on offense. Diop is taking more shots, but he's still a defense guy by nature.

Bass is still a young cat. He's taking bad shots, forcing shots, turning the ball over, etc...

Damp will be around for a little while.


----------



## croco

I also think we need Dampier, he is providing more offense than Diop, he is a good offensive rebounder, but he is also a big body who fills a lot of space on the defensive end. With his monstrous contract (8.5 M this year, 13 M in 2011 when he will expire) he is impossible to trade anyway. 

Hopefully the slight improvement of Diop and the arrival of Dampier will light a fire under his belt, he will have to earn his minutes harder than ever.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> With his monstrous contract (8.5 M this year, 13 M in 2011 when he will expire) he is impossible to trade anyway.


On Rashard Lewis' pay scale, that's actually VERY reasonable for a 5. :lol:


----------



## mateer

I'm hoping for a lot from Bass.


----------



## edwardcyh

Barely saw any playing time against TOR, but the wagon needs a bump. :biggrin:


----------



## croco




----------



## edwardcyh

17 points, 5/5 FT, 6 boards, 3 dimes & 1 block with 32 min of PT.

A great night for BassWagon.


----------



## croco

His free throw shooting is really the most surprising thing, it's almost that he can't miss from the charity stripe.


----------



## edwardcyh

15 point (5/6 FG), 5/5 FT, 3 boards, 1 steal, 1 block in 22 min. PT.

Stack had 10 points (3/12 FG), 4/4 FT, 8 boards, 1 AST, and 1 TO in 20 min. PT.

Looks like BassWagon is running over vets like Stack....


----------



## edwardcyh

Bass just needs to work on his ball-handling and he'll be churning out JHo numbers.

Oh... one negative trend is that he's shooting those short jumpers now. grrrr...


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Oh... one negative trend is that he's shooting those short jumpers now. grrrr...


Looks like he has finally understood the team philosophy ... :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh

Just an update:

10.1 PT
0.495 FG%
4.9 RPG
0.9 BPG

AND

0.898 FT% (53-59)


----------



## croco

Not a good stretch for Bass-Wagon, Devean George is eating into his minutes :thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Not a good stretch for Bass-Wagon, Devean George is eating into his minutes :thumbdown:


It's been terrible couple games for Bass. He's forcing shots after the "stars" of the team failed to get a shot off. 

This team is incredibly boring, and predictable, to watch. I am glad that I really don't care right now.


----------



## t1no

GOOO Devean George!!!!


----------



## neoshredder

t1no said:


> GOOO Devean George!!!!


Devean George needs to start. That way we have scoring off the bench again. Stackhouse has just been horrible coming off the bench. Also that would allow Bass to keep his minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh

neoshredder said:


> Devean George needs to start. That way we have scoring off the bench again. Stackhouse has just been horrible coming off the bench. Also that would allow Bass to keep his minutes.


I think AJ is hiring couple more assistants, you should send in a resume.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> GOOO Devean George!!!!


By picking George over Bass, you are obviously taking the defense first philosophy right?

Hasn't worked yet thus far this season.... yet our offense has gone into the crapper.


----------



## t1no

No it hasn't worked yet thus far this season and that's why George needs more minutes, he did a good job in the fourth quarter against the Raptors.


----------



## croco

I agree with "GOOO Devean George!!!!", but in a different way.


----------



## croco

- 1 for Football Bass.


----------



## edwardcyh

Why do you guys think this YOUNG PF is so bad? He swings #3, #4, and #5.

He'd awesome in a run-and-gun system where a PG can feed him down-low for easy dunks. Don't you wonder why Chris Paul loves this guy?


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm not a Bass hater, I really like his game. He can finish around the rim and has a decent 10-12 ft jumper. I think it's the inconsistency that gets people. I mean in the Mavs pre-game on TX21 last night, they did an entire segment on him and how he was going to be the guy to shut down Amare. 

He's not a rook and should be a bit more consistent in my book. But, I'm still on the wagon with you.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> I'm not a Bass hater, I really like his game. He can finish around the rim and has a decent 10-12 ft jumper. I think it's the inconsistency that gets people. I mean in the Mavs pre-game on TX21 last night, they did an entire segment on him and how he was going to be the guy to shut down Amare.
> 
> He's not a rook and should be a bit more consistent in my book. But, I'm still on the wagon with you.


LOL... I can always count on NT on the bandwagon. NT = #1 groupie. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

I never said something bad about the guy :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> I never said something bad about the guy :sadbanana:


BOOOOOO! If you ain't on the wagon, you ain't on the wagon.


:lol:


----------



## croco

Ok. Bass sucks.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Ok. Bass sucks.


*BOOOO!*​


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> *BOOOO!*​


Never mind, we are still fueled by the hate :biggrin:

And the animal rules of course. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Never mind, we are still fueled by the hate :biggrin:
> 
> And the animal rules of course. :clap2:


And... your avatar sucks.


----------



## croco

:azdaja:


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> And... your avatar sucks.


xray has the worst avatar.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> xray has the worst avatar.


That's just one thing on a LOOOOOOONG list.


----------



## croco

We are a different animal when the animal is beastly :yay:


----------



## croco

Bass played well tonight, he just needs to learn that he can also pass back out once he gets ball in the post.


----------



## croco

The thread starter hasn't posted in this thread in 2008 :sadbanana:


----------



## croco

Jeff van Gundy said:


> Count me in.


Yes we do.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Bass had an awesome game tonight...19 pts and 7 rebs...


----------



## edwardcyh

Thread starter has returned....

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

Ed, your boy was playing out of his mind last night.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Bass is amazing!


----------



## edwardcyh

NBA.... where Bass happens. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Insiders are saying that his agent will probably work on an extension this offseason, but it would be more lucrative to wait and become a restricted free agent next season. Either way, the Mavs love that he's 8 years younger than Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh

http://www.basketballforum.com/5033415-post1.html

A pump and new contents courtesy of NT. :cheers:


----------



## Jet

That was beautiful.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

i thought this dude was a rookie

then i saw he played for new orleans before


----------



## edwardcyh

Just an stat update:

Season AVG:
50% FG%
8.3 PPG

Post Kidd (Since @NOR):
55% FG%
8.6 PPG

Last 10:
*60% FG%
10.6 PPG*

I heard on the radio that AJ likes the development of this 3rd year man, especially now that he's starting on communicate on court. Supposedly talking to your teammates is important in NBA. Who knew! [/sarcasm]

On a serious note, the guy is showing improvement pre and post Kidd trade. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune

Another little contribution to the Bass-Wagon.


----------



## edwardcyh

Thank you, kind sir.

Your nice banner has been added to the very first post of this thread.

How about a smaller version for my sig? LOL.........


----------



## Ninjatune

Ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## edwardcyh

Thank you yet again!


----------



## Ninjatune

I think Brandon fell off his own wagon last night. Wasn't looking like his usual self.


----------



## edwardcyh

Must be distracted by my new avy... :biggrin:


----------



## croco

Bass has been playing really well in the last three games, there was no reason for Avery to not give him minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Bass has been playing really well in the last three games, there was no reason for Avery to not give him minutes.


If he continues shooting at that high clip, I don't see any reason to keep him off the floor; however, he's still a little inconsistent.


----------



## xray

He and Damp are about the only muscle we have up front that can produce offensively.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> He and Damp are about the only muscle we have up front that can produce offensively.


Still a step up offensively from Damp/Diop....


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> If he continues shooting at that high clip, I don't see any reason to keep him off the floor; however, he's still a little inconsistent.


I agree that he is inconsistent, but even with the inconsistency he is a much, much better player than Juwan Howard or Malik Allen.


----------



## t1no

I agree that Bass is much better than JHo#2 and Malik Allen. But i have to give some props to JHo#2, i think he played a good game yesterday with the minutes he got.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> I agree that Bass is much better than JHo#2 and Malik Allen. But i have to give some props to JHo#2, i think he played a good game yesterday with the minutes he got.


Let's not forget major props to Damp for his block and late offensive rebound either. :angel:


----------



## croco

We were a whopping +34 with Bass in the game.


----------



## edwardcyh

Bass coming out party will be here soon enough. :biggrin:


----------



## croco

I was very impressed with his defense in the game, hopefully he will continue to make some plays to get momentum, he also played smart position defense though.


----------



## croco

It's his birthday today (23), poor guy.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Anyone else notice how West actually had a harder time with Bass guarding him compared to Dirk's feeble attempts? Makes me wonder why the hell wouldn't they start him over Damp since Damp is obviously too slow to do anything but foul West...


----------



## croco

I think Bass is a solid, if not good defender against guys of his size. He always has trouble against 6'10/6'11 and taller people though, hopefully he can learn how to use his strength more and play better position defense to overcome the height.


----------



## xray

Charles Oakley with better mobility.

Serious potential, but (most) GMs around the league aren't stupid - if you know what I mean.


----------



## edwardcyh

Bass is a PF, not a C.


----------



## LionOfJudah

He's stronger than most C's in the league and as small as most teams play he might as well be a C.


----------



## edwardcyh

stevemc said:


> He's stronger than most C's in the league and as small as most teams play he might as well be a C.


Let Dirk play C instead. :lol:

There! I said it!


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> He's stronger than most C's in the league and as small as most teams play he might as well be a C.


He's not good at protecting the paint and his help defense sucks.


----------



## Jet

Happy Birthday Brandon! I'm sorry that you don't have anymore games this season, but I'm sure if you want... Josh could show you a good time...


----------



## VeN

Jet said:


> Happy Birthday Brandon! I'm sorry that you don't have anymore games this season, but I'm sure if you want... Josh could show you a good time...


:azdaja: lol no!!! he will put the ganja in him!


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> He's not good at protecting the paint and his help defense sucks.


Compared to the rest of the team he's a standout in both. You don't see anyone else on our roster doing anything in the paint defensively worth bragging about.


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> Compared to the rest of the team he's a standout in both. You don't see anyone else on our roster doing anything in the paint defensively worth bragging about.


Not worth bragging about, very true but still better than Bass. Besides, i don't like the thought of Dirk fighting for every rebound because he's up against one of the best rebounder in the game. Starting Bass just because he does a good job defending West is not very smart. Blocking players out for rebounds, protect the paint, help defense, and setting good picks are part of the game too, you know...


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Not worth bragging about, very true but still better than Bass. Besides, i don't like the thought of Dirk fighting for every rebound because he's up against one of the best rebounder in the game. Starting Bass just because he does a good job defending West is not very smart. Blocking players out for rebounds, protect the paint, help defense, and setting good picks are part of the game too, you know...


Who's one of the best rebounder in the game anyway? If theres a 7' footer on the floor not rebounding he's a waste of space, doesn't matter who he is or what else he does for you.


Can't say I said start Bass anywhere in any posts. Even so, he does the things you've listed more so than any of our other bigs, so are you saying he should start? Against smaller lineups I don't see why not save the trouble of Damp getting 2 fouls early trying to guard someone who Bass can actually match up with better. Let Damp save those fouls for when we need em.


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> Who's one of the best rebounder in the game anyway?


Tyson Chandler. He's also leading the league in offensive rebounds.


stevemc said:


> If theres a 7' footer on the floor not rebounding he's a waste of space, doesn't matter who he is or what else he does for you.


Like i said, rebounding is not the only part of the game. Oh and we did a better job rebounding the ball than the Hornets in every game but the last one, so rebounding wasn't our problem.



stevemc said:


> Can't say I said start Bass anywhere in any posts.





stevemc said:


> Anyone else notice how West actually had a harder time with Bass guarding him compared to Dirk's feeble attempts? *Makes me wonder why the hell wouldn't they start him over Damp since Damp is obviously too slow to do anything but foul West...*


And i didn't say you did, but you are right.. you were only wondering why they wouldn't start him over Damp. So i thought i would post my opinion why they wouldn't start Bass over Damp.



stevemc said:


> Even so, *he does the things you've listed more so than any of our other bigs*


Let's not overrate him, the only thing he does better than Damp is score.



stevemc said:


> Against smaller lineups I don't see why not save the trouble of Damp getting 2 fouls early trying to guard someone who Bass can actually match up with better.


Hornets started Tyson Chandler at C and West at PF, that's not a small line up. I don't want to see Tyson Chandler average 20+ rebounds against Dirk and Bass, and watch Dirk waste all of his energy for rebounds.



stevemc said:


> Let Damp save those fouls for when we need em.


Chandler isn't a good scorer so there is no reason for Damp to save his fouls.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Tyson Chandler. He's also leading the league in offensive rebounds.


And why did Damp guard David West then? Leaving Dirk to guard.. or should I say loose Chandler in the paint. It's not like he blocked anyone out or even used his size to be effective for much of the series let alone any non contract year.


t1no said:


> Like i said, rebounding is not the only part of the game. Oh and we did a better job rebounding the ball than the Hornets in every game but the last one, so rebounding wasn't our problem.


Exactly why to talk up Bass since he busts his *** when he's on the floor and looks like someone who's playing for something. When he was on the floor good things happened in the series. I swear he's one of the few players that finally caught on the damn elbow ally oop play Paul and Chandler wore out.



t1no said:


> And i didn't say you did, but you are right.. you were only wondering why they wouldn't start him over Damp. So i thought i would post my opinion why they wouldn't start Bass over Damp.


 Glad you're paying attention to what I'm saying lol. Bass was a better fit imo to match up against the Hornets, who I condisder a smaller team since Chandler and West are both a little lighter and not as strong as Bass. His energy off the bench is good and he might not be as effective starting but its worth a shot. 

On a side note: Bet you he starts next year for at least a few games since Cuban and Averey Had words on Bass's PT.



t1no said:


> Let's not overrate him, the only thing he does better than Damp is score.


Damp isn't nearly as active as Bass on either end of the floor. Not to mention I've seen Bass finish stronger at the rim than Damp. Only advantage Damp has is size. Damp doesn't even see like he works as hard as Bass when on the floor. Guess rewarding players for hard work is out these days. 




t1no said:


> Hornets started Tyson Chandler at C and West at PF, that's not a small line up. I don't want to see Tyson Chandler average 20+ rebounds against Dirk and Bass, and watch Dirk waste all of his energy for rebounds.


 Chandler 7'1 230 West PF 6'9 235

I was taking weight into consideration since Chandler used to not quiet play as big as people would expect. Check the Chicago boards from a few years back might find some examples if my memory serves me right.


t1no said:


> Chandler isn't a good scorer so there is no reason for Damp to save his fouls.


Damp has a tendency to pick up early fouls. Doesn't matter who he's guarding theres no need to be in foul trouble early.

Some players are better suited for coming off the bench since they are facing lesser competition and can shine. Maybe Damp might average more than 6 points a game if he was facing back up centers. Who knows Bass might not quiet be starter material but theres only one way to find out.


I don't think I'll reply like that ever again... way too much work and seemed way to nit picky but screw retyping it. :rofl:


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> And why did Damp guard David West then?


Because Dirk's D sucks. Damp has always guarded guys like Duncan, Elton Brand, Paul Gasol, Zach Randolph, and Chris Bosh.


stevemc said:


> It's not like he blocked anyone out or even used his size to be effective for much of the series let alone any non contract year.


Yes he did use his size to be effective, blocking people out does not mean he is going to end up with the rebound. Like i said in my last post, Chandler is a very good rebounder and w/o a big body in the paint, well... he would average 20+ rebounds a game. And i don't think you understand what i am trying to say, Dirk fighting for rebounds against Chandler would take too much energy.



stevemc said:


> Exactly why to talk up Bass since he busts his *** when he's on the floor and looks like someone who's playing for something. When he was on the floor good things happened in the series. I swear he's one of the few players that finally caught on the damn elbow ally oop play Paul and Chandler wore out.


You are right, Bass played great and i don't want to take anything away from him. But just scoring is not going to win a championship. You want to start a game with a defensive presence in the paint, offensive rebounds, good picks for easy buckets. Not 1v1 from Bass.



stevemc said:


> Glad you're paying attention to what I'm saying lol. Bass was a better fit imo to match up against the Hornets, who I condisder a smaller team since Chandler and West are both a little lighter and not as strong as Bass.


Chandler is very very strong, that's why he's leading the league in offensive rebounds, and same goes for West. That's a big line up, Chandler is an excellent rebounder and West is a good low post player.



stevemc said:


> His energy off the bench is good and he might not be as effective starting but its worth a shot.


His energy off the bench is good and also very important because he was the only good and consistent scorer from our bench. 



stevemc said:


> On a side note: Bet you he starts next year for at least a few games since Cuban and Averey Had words on Bass's PT.


I don't think so but i sure hope he gets more minutes next year.



stevemc said:


> Damp isn't nearly as active as Bass on either end of the floor.


Well Damp is not a scorer and i agree that Bass was very active defending West. But he needs to improve his help D, and practicing his help D vs Chris Paul is not a good idea imo. 



stevemc said:


> Damp doesn't even see like he works as hard as Bass when on the floor. Guess rewarding players for hard work is out these days.


Well, Damp is Damp and Bass is a energy player. That's why we need him to come off the bench, for his energy. Especially when the rest of our bench stunk.



stevemc said:


> I was taking weight into consideration since Chandler used to not quiet play as big as people would expect. Check the Chicago boards from a few years back might find some examples if my memory serves me right.


Chandler has been a beast since he joined the Hornets. He's not a good scorer but he does everything else as good as any big in the league.



stevemc said:


> Some players are better suited for coming off the bench since they are facing lesser competition and can shine. Maybe Damp might average more than 6 points a game if he was facing back up centers. Who knows Bass might not quiet be starter material but theres only one way to find out.


Maybe, imo it's always better to start a game with a defensive presence and not isos.




stevemc said:


> I don't think I'll reply like that ever again... way too much work and seemed way to nit picky but screw retyping it. :rofl:


:lol: well at least we agree on something.


----------

